# need help



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

would also like to hear from people who have kept any of these


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Pac-man! i have one and i love how big its getting and how often u can feed it,also i like how it builds burrows.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Get an arrow frog


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

i love the cute roundness of the pacman, arrow frogs are cool too but soo hard to maintain IMO. well lots of luck to ya


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Just get a gator...


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I voted other.

I really like _Agalychnis callidryas_, red eyed tree frog, and dendrobates


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. a dart frog...







!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

These are cool:


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

they have some littlr yellow dart frogs at wharf if you want soe. £40 each though or i would have gotten them.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

had dart frogs a few years ago, want to try something different

j_burf, its the red-eyed tree frogs that i have been thinking about, a group of them, think i might go with horned frog tho


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

perhaps some pics will sway you towards the red eyes......


----------

